# iPhone won't stay in vibrate/acts crazy



## LauraMM (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys,
I got a replacement phone about 5 weeks ago because my original phone didn't have a working microphone. 
This new one was wonderful but sometime last week I noticed that when I lightly touched vibrate switch when in silent mode it would vibrate...I couldn't remember if this was new or if it had always done it so I just ignored it. Today though, I switched my phone to vibrate and it switched the ringer back on without the actual switch being moved at all. If the phone is in vibrate mode and I move it around too much or shake it, it vibrates like crazy and shows the symbols of the bell moving between silent and on. Short of sending it back AGAIN! (I'm in Oshawa and the trip to Toronto is just too inconvenient right now), does anyone know anything I can do to fix this? I'm thinking it's the actual switch that will need to be replaced. Boo.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You'll need to get it exchanged.


----------



## LauraMM (Oct 8, 2009)

Darn, I am having the worst luck with these iphones! Time to get my 3rd replacement. Thanks for the reply.


----------

